# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  ¿Regalos en la magia infantil?

## Pulgas

A propósito de la discusión que ha surgido en otro hilo sobre los regalos en las galas de magia infantil, me gustaría que debatiésemos el asunto en este subforo, con un poco de detenimiento.
Diré, en primer lugar, que nunca regalo nada a los niños durante uno de mis espectáculos, y no lo hago por varias razones:
Uno, creo que suficiente regalo tienen ya con ver un espectáculo bueno, de calidad, adaptado a ellos y a su mentalidad.
Dos, me parece un recurso demasiado fácil, que desvirtúa el verdadero sentido de un espectáculo cultural, y que crea en los niños la sensación de que, por el hecho de ir a verte, tienes que darles algo.
Tres, porque considero que, como comunicadores, tenemos que inculcar unos valores diferentes a los del consumismo.
Cuatro, porque cuesta mucho controlar el alboroto de "a mí, a mí..." o la decepción de "a mí no me ha dado nada". No creo que merezca la pena asumir esos riesgos "por quedar bien" (que no creo que se quede bien) ante los niños o los adultos.

Dejo fuera de este comentario dos supuestos (aunque yo tampoco lo hago) el del detalle al homenajeado cuando se trata de un cumpleaños o comunión, y el del mero detalle (por ejemplo en forma defigura de globoflexia) a quien te ha ayudado en el desarrollo de un juego.

----------


## Moñiño

Respondi en el otro post. Pero añadiendo a lo que indicas, hay que tener tambien cuidado con el regalo al anfitrion. La curiosidad es poderosa. Y en caso de hacerlo, hay que saber cuando. A mitad del show, pierdes el show. Sera toda la atencion perdida en favor de "El regalo" que por lo que hagas.
Lo que mejor funciona es que si despues de la funcion te quedas por alli, hablando con los padres y tal, como se te acercaran los niños, si acaso un juego de bolsillo infantil (mejor dicho, visual) y de cerca y el regalo al cumpleañero alli (y si lo que regalas forma parte de ese juego, mejor que mejor), despues de ese juego extra o repartir caramelos. O globoflexia aqui y reparto de caramelos en este momento post show.

Para saber mas remito a las notas de Mago Marcos "Tru La La" y a los apuntes sobre la captura y mantenimiento de la atencion de "Los patos tambien vuelan" de Ignoto.

Salutres.

----------


## Iban

Pulgas, entono el primero el canto de arrepentimiento por lo que he dicho. Sobre todo, porque debido a mi falta de experiencia en magia... "contratada" (¿puedo decirlo así? No pretende ser ofensivo) es nula. Entendí mal la discusión, y no pensaba en otra cosa que en magia con cuatro o cinco niños, en la casa de algún amigo, todos sentados en el suelo a tu alrededor, donde mezclas falsas peleas con juegos, con historias y con juegos de magia, de ingenio o de habilidad.

Entiendo sobradamente que en magia "de escenario" resulte inviable hacer regalos de ningún tipo (por la lejanía física de los niños, y por su gran número).

Lo cual no significa que quiera zanjar la discusión: que hablen los maestros. :-)

----------


## Moñiño

> Entiendo sobradamente que en magia "de escenario" resulte inviable hacer regalos de ningún tipo (por la lejanía física de los niños, y por su gran número).
> 
> Lo cual no significa que quiera zanjar la discusión: que hablen los maestros. :-)


La mayoria de veces actuaras a ras del publico y casi siempre en comuniones o cumpleaños lo haras al mismo nivel que el publico, donde la distancia a ellos es minima. No confundas magia de escena con magia de salon.
Salutres

----------


## Iban

Caramba, estamos hoy picajosos, ¿eh?

----------


## Moñiño

> Caramba, estamos hoy picajosos, ¿eh?


No es ser picajoso, es hablar con conocimiento de causa y la voz de la experiencia (En este caso guiandome por la mia) y aconsejar para evitar los baches que otros hemos pillado.

Y es que yo al menos, suelo variar un poco el espectaculo en funcion de si es una cosa o la otra, si actuo a ras o actuo en escenario. Es decir, en escenario normalmente tendras un espacio definido que lo mas probable es que no invadan por la barrera fisica y psicologica de la altura del mismo y por lo tanto sueles tener mas tiempo para montar cosas sin que te molesten y que no voy a tener a nadie pasando por detras (a ras busca una pared si llevas angulos malos). Si se que va a ser algo asi, quizas lleve juegos un poco mas "Voluminosos" o que llevan un poco mas de tiempo preparar.
Este domingo, por ejemplo, voy a tener escenario, no a ras de publico, sino elevado, y tiempo de sobra para montar, asi que aprovechare hacer esos otros juegos para estos casos. A ras pueden salir igual de bien, y no tener problemas en el montaje, pero yo de momento prefiero no aarriesgar (Considero que mi experiencia es aun poca, pero la suficiente para saber evitar posibles problemas que luego no pueda resolver aceptablemente, asi que de momento no me arriesgo a dar pie a que puedan surgir, aunque igual en varias funciones no surgan).
Salutres

----------


## Leonesa

Lo peor es cuando no tienes un detallito para cada niño, como ya ha dicho Pulgas. No sólo los niños que no han recibido nada, sino los padres de esos niños, van a quedar muy decepcionados y al final, encima de hacer el trabajo y de haberte gastado un dinerillo en regalos, resulta que quedas mal.

Yo creo que, de hacer un regalo, se debe hacer el mismo para cada niño (por ejemplo una varita mágica de plástico) al inicio del espectáculo y que los niños lo utilicen durante toda la función; eso les puede dejar un buen recuerdo y les sirve para jugar después.

----------


## SOFTVADER

Muy buena opcion leonesa

----------


## Pulgas

Lo siento, pero sigo pensando que es mejor no dar nada.
Cuando un niño va al teatro ¿le regalan algo? ¿y cuando va al cine? ¿o al colegio?
¿Por qué los magos nos empeñamos en regalar cosas? ¿Por qué se nos ha metido en la cabeza que los magos tienen que hacer un regalito? Bastante regalo es que les entretenemos, les ilusionamos, les hacemos pasar un buen rato, les culturizamos, ¡¡¡les hacemos magia!!!

----------


## magomarcos

Lean los comentarios de pulga otra vez, no importa que ya lo hallan leido. Estas en toda la razon Pulgas. Tenemos que dar ante todo un buen espectaculo y no que te contraten por los regalos.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es con los niños diabeticos o que les hace mal el chocolate. 

Yo tengo y recomendaria si tener uno o tres  peluche chicos (no se como llaman en otros lugares a los muñecos de tela ) guardado entre tu maletas. 

Con uno alcanza pero si tienes otro cumple, precisarias otro.

Cual seria su uso. :Confused:  :Confused: 

 Es la solucion ideal cuando algun pequeño, lanza el llanto en plena actuación, le entregas el peluche y es como si apagaras la radio . NO MAS LLANTO.

----------


## Leonesa

Me parece muy importante lo que mencionas de los niños diabéticos; a veces la gente va a los hospitales con el regalo más socorrido (bombones etc) y resulta que la persona que lo recibe no lo puede tomar, pero si además es un niño la situación puede hacerse muy complicada.

----------


## magik mackey

yo tampoco soy partidario de dar regalos, a excepcion de la varita diploma que entrego al-la homenajead@ en comuniones o cumples.

----------


## mpot27

Yo creo que vienen los problemas de que a uno no le gusta este regalo,tiene cualquier enfermedad(los celiacos,no pueden comer gusanitos),con lo cual como dice Pulgas,cuando van al cine no se le regala nada,pues igual pasa aquí,como digo antes,se le regala una cosa,la ilusión y una sonrisa,que vale mil palabras.

De todas formas yo no hago magia infantil.
Saludos!!!

----------


## Rafa Salas

Dar un regalo sería un método de "compra".  Creo que si vas a dar regalos tiene que ser algo mas natural, por ejemplo: en cartomagia, después de que te firmen la carta la puedes regalar. O al terminar una rutina de esponjas regalarlas, pero regalar algo así como un caramelo o algo de ese estilo sería un burdo estilo de "quedar bien".

Salu2

----------


## PacoAmado

Totalmente de acuerdo con Pulgas. Somos magos y no Reyes Magos. Nuestro único regalo debe ser nuestro espectáculo realizado con el máximo cariño y entrega. Lo único que regalo es al final mi autografo a los que lo solicitan en las cartas que he usado, les encantan poseer algun objeto de los utilizados en el espectáculos.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

es cierto, he visto magos que hacen regalos a los niños.. pero se desordenan mucho, y los demas niños q no tuvieron regalo van con el niño del regalo a ver que le dieron entonces no es conveniente....

----------


## manuelpas

Que alivio, gracias a todos, yo que me estaba devanando los sesos con este tema y veo que la solución estaba en los mas fácil (o no tan fácil): Hacer tu magia para que en si misma sea un regalo y no necesite de aderezos que enmascaren un buen espectáculo.

----------


## Bohemia

> Yo tengo y recomendaria si tener uno o tres peluche chicos
> 
> Cual seria su uso.??
> 
> Es la solucion ideal cuando algun pequeño, lanza el llanto en plena actuación, le entregas el peluche y es como si apagaras la radio . NO MAS LLANTO.


 
Bufff!!! darle premio al que llora y molesta   :Confused:  y los otros, qué hacen ? miran callados? No reclaman? .... je,je,je,je... te funciona :Confused:   No sé yo... si aquí la cosa funcionaría igual...

----------


## magomarcos

Por qué será que cuando se lee, siempre se lee más de lo que está escrito……. 
  Copio:   Es la solución ideal cuando algún pequeño, lanza el llanto en plena actuación……..
  En ningún momento dice que se premiara al que molesta,  eso normalmente sucede con niños menores de dos años y que normalmente están en brazos o junto a la madre, que no sabe cómo callarlos.
  Volviendo al tema de regalo, que regalo se acostumbra dar en España,  al de comunión o cumpleañero, que no sea un diploma o figura de globo.

----------


## Xeic

Si no son muchos niños yo regalo varitas mágicas al principio del espectáculo a todos los niños. 

Además me las hago yo mismo. En una ferreteria que hay cerca de mi casa, tienen bastante material de bricolage, y hay unas varas de plastico de 3m de largo negras, solo tengo que cortarlas i ponerles un poco de cinta aislante blanca en las puntas, y una pegatina que imprimo desde el ordenador para que se queden con mi nombre y datos de contacto. Es barato y efectivo.

----------


## Pulgas

> Si no son muchos niños yo regalo varitas mágicas al principio del espectáculo a todos los niños. 
> 
> Además me las hago yo mismo. En una ferreteria que hay cerca de mi casa, tienen bastante material de bricolage, y hay unas varas de plastico de 3m de largo negras, solo tengo que cortarlas i ponerles un poco de cinta aislante blanca en las puntas, y una pegatina que imprimo desde el ordenador para que se queden con mi nombre y datos de contacto. Es barato y efectivo.


Luego no está planteado como un regalo, sino como una opción publicitaria.

----------


## Xeic

Que cada uno lo tome como quiera.

Yo lo considero un regalito.

----------


## Chani

Hola:

Yo creo que es importante hacer feliz a los niños de las siguientes maneras.

*Uno:* si tú sacas a un niño y ves que se lo pasa en grande, para él, aunque no lo perciba en el instante, es un regalo, seguro que después recapacitará y verá que ha sido un regalo.
*Segundo:* Un niño, después de un juego que le hagas, por hacerle un regalo, no le estás haciendo la pelota dandole un regalo, es decir, si de ti sale, hazle un regalo, pero no lo hagas por costumbre porque otros magos infantiles lo hacen, no, no hagas eso.
*Tercero:* un regalo si es físico, mucho mejor para el niño, y a la vez es un recuerdo que nunca olvidará.

Si hay que hablar de tipos de regalos, recomiendo esto y son una buena solución:

El regalo ha de ser algo que creas que el niño va a guardar muchos años, meses... que no sea la típica bolsa de caramelos, chucherias...etc, puede ser una tarjeta tuya y luego firmada..., un libro de magia... algo que el niño vaya a guardar durante mucho tirmpo.

Esa es mi opinión, y en el libro que he escrito de *"El público en la magia",* en el primer capítulo, que habla de los niños... escribo esto y más detallado

Gracias y espero vuestras opiniones, porque es bueno conocer las vuestras y así aprender más.

www.magochani.es

----------


## Iban

Uy... ya voy yendo yo a por la mercromina.

----------


## Pulgas

Soy un asiduo espectador de teatro, danza, ópera...
¡Qué ganas tengo de que se extienda a otras artes esta costumbre de los magos de hacer regaitos al público para ver qué me toca cuando vaya a ver un Shakespeare!

----------


## Iban

Con un poco de suerte, hasta te pueden regalar un libro sobre técnicas de teatralización o construcción de decorados.

----------


## ignoto

¡O un cráneo de plástico!

Yo regalo alguna vez alguna varita de plástico en algún cumpleaños o comunión pero no como norma. Solamente si hago cierto juego en el que necesito un "mago" que tiene que llevar "su" varita.

----------


## MagDani

Yo en las comuniones (y no en todas, ya que en algunas hay varios comuniantes) regalo un pez que hago aparecer al final de la función.
Exceptuando estos casos puntuales no hago regalitos.

----------


## Serjo

Pues yo si regalo piruletas, un niño diabético un chupachups, eventual no conlleva riesgos. 
La magia es un medio, que ayuda a cumplir y responde a necesidades bien planteado es un plus, no tiene por que confundirse. Las reglas y los dogmas murieron con el siglo XX, si sabes presentar el porque suben las piruletas el niño no confunde. Los niños so niños y tienen capacidad de discernir y diferenciar. 
Regalar piruletas no implica un desorden... Todo lo contrario un elemento educativo excepcional y que además libera al mago al momento de la recogida. 
Criterio asegurar de sobra la provisión para todos. 
Nunca tirar al aire las golosinas. 

Yo desde hace años lo que regalo se anuncia en su momento ejemplo pez ( se ve, el asistente se lo lleva para preparado para la entrega al final) 
La piruletas se le da la responsabilidad al agasajado (este al finalizar el show tiene la responsabilidad de dar una piruletas para cada uno) jamás he tenido problemas, el niño asume una responsabilidad acorde su edad, estimula la autoestima, es un elemento educativo de autogestión y auto conducta, solo se saben organizar no hay disturbios, siempre los que sobran me los devuelven... Si son pocos los sobrantes y no hay problemas se los dejo al niño homenajeado. La imagen de perica y gestión frente a los padres es impecable... Y me permite juntar todo con tranquilidad. 
Es común que si hay educadores entre los adultos se acerque a valorar este gesto. 
En fin para mi es un recurso excepcional, que si se gestiona bien y con pericia es un elemento educativo de primer nivel en 10 años de experiencia no he tenido jamás un problema asociado a esto, si que he tenido gratas sorpresas, como en uno de los cumple los niños tenían muchas chuches y decidieron enviarías a un hospital... Junto con las del cumple... 
Un fía se acabaron las piruletas y en vez de solicitarme mas algunos niños dieron sus piruletas a los mas pequeños... Luego completé las piruletas restantes...

----------


## Serjo

Nota: no realizo magia para menores de 5 años pues desde lo psicológico es el momento que empieza a diferenciaras realidad de fantasía (primero inidicios del pensamiento abstracto). El dar la responsabilidad de la distribución es a partir de los 6, 7 años dependiendo de la madurez... En las comuniones está madurez básica esta garantizada.

----------


## Chani

Sabes lo que pasa Serjo si te acostumbras a darle una piruleta o una golosina, a un niño? pues que te va a tomar más como señor que regala cosas por ayudarle a que me salga bien el show, en vez de tomarte como mago, que hace magia.

Esta bien obsequiarle a los niños,pero no siempre con algo comestible. NOTA: a un diabetico ni se te ocurra darle ninguna golosina, soy dibetico yo, por eso lo digo.

----------


## Pulgas

Chapeau, Serjo.
Para mí, la mejor respuesta de este hilo.
Donde hay un maestro nos callamos los aprendices.

(Conste que sigo cuestionando la necesidad del regalo a los peques, pero hecho así es una gozada)  :Smile1:

----------


## Chani

Hola Pulgas:

no pretendía hundir a nadie, solo dar información, consejos... que me parece importante que entre todos nos demos consejos, alguno nos servirá y otros no, pero el tema es ayudarnos para ser mejores magos y personas

----------


## Serjo

Fernado esta es mi forma de hacer y ver la magia infatil, ya hemos hablado en más de una ocasión y no me importa decir que no comparto la filosofia de Serio de Remate, no me gusta lo principal para mi es la magia, ni el mago, ni el proceso. Pulgas sabes que yo no soy maestro de nada comparto mi visión y experiencia de 10 años y siempre intento mostrar que las reglas fijas no son buenas no hay decalogos inamovible. ahora es necesario conocer las reglas para poder saltarlas y justificar con fundamentos porque las saltos. 
Chani no tomo lo tuyo como undimiento, soy pedadogo titulado antes que mago no ejerzo pedagogía desde hace años pero alli queda todo mi bagaje y experiencia de psicologia evolutiva, puedo asegurarte por experiencia que un niño sabe diferenciar las cosas, muy bien no hay que subestimar ni infanilizar las capacidades de los niños, por eso no uso los sucker tricks eso no quiere decir que no haya que usarlo. Yo no los uso porque no los considero educativos y buenos a largo plazo para la magia en general ya que distoriciona la idea que el niño se forma de la magia.
Chani mira bien y lee mi anterior post yo no regalo nada "por ayudarle a que me salga bien el show" el show me sale bien sin necesidad de recurrir a premios y castigos, recurrir a esto sí que es una estrategia nefasta de conductimo. 
La magia nunca es una finalidad en sí misma es decir que desde sus inicios la magia ha estado al servicio de un bien mayor o un mal mayor (ultimamente los profesionales perdieron el norte y pretenden que la magia sea una finalidad en si misma). En mi espectáculo la rutina que realizo es análoga a lo que plantea el Nelms en ese transeunte que dice tengo habre y el mago zas le da un sanwitch. En mi espectáculo creo la necesidad en los niños, la aspiración, el deseo, la magia hace que estas piruletas desaparezcan por arte de magia, este entuerto, este deseo frustado en los niños hace que el deseo y la necesidad de la magia sea mas fuerte... a tal punto que, cuando interviene la MAGIA se obra el MILAGRO... Aqui está la diferencia entre regalar algo para que se porte bien un niño y regalarlo porque la magia lo hace posible.
El hecho no está en decir no se puede entregar o regalar cosas... el regalar cosas se puede en base a unos determinados criterior y objetivos... si no puedes garantizar un perfecto orden en la entrega no entreges piruletas...
Es subestimar las capacidadesde los niños creer que porque regales piruletas serás un rey mago, o por usar ropa estridente será un payaso o por incluir en tu espectáuclo humor serás un cómico... yo no trabajo con la idea del mago de los cuento clasico (merlín) no creo que sea prudente, termina decepcionando a los niños, es lógico que deseen que estes al mismo nivel. 
Yo trabajo con la figura del no mago del que no sabe, del que pasaba por aqui y era lo más parecido a un mago esto baja expectativas, y me permite relajarme y relajar a los niños ya no estan para verme a mí o para mirar el truco, sino que son conducido para ver, sentir y experimentar la magia. yo soy un testigo o una victima de la magia pero nunca un hacedor esto me libra de los retos del estilo: "si eres mago vuela!!!!".  Mi ego no es el centro, soy un canalizador u testigo, la magia es el centro. La MAGIA ES LO IMPORTANTE

Mi vagaje previo es la pedagoagía... 

Primero en lineas generales salvo en caso extremos de diabetis u otro tipo de enfermedad u dulce no desestabiliza a nadie, además siempre los padres alertan antes y ambién se pregunta. Pero eliminarlo porque? si creo que es bueno yo no lo elimino, adapto llevo piruletas de isomalt por si acaso, hay infinidad de chuches bajas en azucares, puedes tenerlas como repuestos o puedes ponerlas como constante... El azucar isomalt es perfectamente compatibles para diabéticos... Este azucar es de remolacha y se utiliza en producción industrial y en esculturas de azucar por su maleabilidad y se hacen cosas espectaculares... como imitar botellas para atrezzo o bolsas de plastico transparente. 

Puedes obsequier lo que quieras pero siempre sabiendo el porque y el para que lo haces... y grantizar perfectamente la integridad de los niños y su orden...

Son 10 años y jamas he tenido ningún problema, una sola vez me encontre con un niño diabetico con problema tan grave como para no sosportar un chupa - chups pero previamente los padres me lo advirtieron y zaz el regalo fue una pequeña escultura de isomalt los padres no conocian este azucar y quedaro doblemente agradecidos!!! AJAJAJAJA LA EXPERIENCIA FUE REDONDA...

----------


## Pulgas

> Hola Pulgas:
> 
> no pretendía hundir a nadie, solo dar información, consejos... que me parece importante que entre todos nos demos consejos, alguno nos servirá y otros no, pero el tema es ayudarnos para ser mejores magos y personas


Chani, te faltan muchos datos acerca de cómo funciona el foro, de quién es quién en el foro y de cómo interpretar lo que decimos. No creo que hayas hundido a nadie. Sencillamente me ha gustado la respuesta de Serjo y es lo que he dicho.
Quizás debas dedicar un tiempo a leer y a conocer MagiaPotagia  :Wink1:

----------


## Chani

Perdonadme todo lo que dije, es cierto que tengo que acostumbrarme, no se repetira

----------


## Serjo

Pero ojo no dejes de participar, que no haz heco nada malo tío...

----------


## lossar

> Chani mira bien y lee mi anterior post yo no regalo nada "por ayudarle a que me salga bien el show" el show me sale bien sin necesidad de recurrir a premios y castigos, recurrir a esto sí que es una estrategia nefasta de conductimo.


Completamente de acuerdo, el uso de "regalos" como control del público, es un recurso fácil, aunque efectivo, y..........una estrategia nefasta de conductismo (Serjo, perdón por copiarte las últimas palabras, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor para indicar lo que opino)

----------


## maG-Borrull

Yo soy partidario a que en ciertas ocasiones hay que premiar al niño o niña por salir a escena y haber participado!  :Wink1:

----------


## magomarcos

Estimado Serjo  muy de acuerdo con muchas de tus opiniones pues eres una persona muy cuidadosa y estudiosa de lo que hablas pero hay veces que no te entiendo. 
Escribió serjo
En fin para mi es un recurso excepcional, que si se gestiona bien y con pericia es un elemento educativo de primer nivel en 10
  Entregar golosinas a los niños es un elemento educativo de primer nivel…. 
  NO ENTIENDO NADA……    ELEMENTO EDUCATIVO :Confused: 
  Tú hablas de entregarlo al final para solucionar el tema de que no estén alrededor tuyo, excelente pero también puedes entregar tus volantes que además de publicidad sirven para el mismo efecto.
  El tema  de los regalos de golosinas viene de la costumbre de los malos payasos que suplen su arte haciendo regalos, esa es una lucha que tengo aquí en Texas,  que no valoran si trabajas bien y si valoran si les das regalos a los peques.
  Y lo peor es que es costumbre realizarles un juego y un premio al ganador  comprado en  la tienda de los chinitos, los niños así como los mayores deben aprender que un show de magia, y en el futuro cuando crezcan estén viendo un concierto de  ópera, o su artista preferido por estar allí no recibirán regalos a lo sumo al salir compraras souvenir del artista, una camiseta o un cd. 
  Lo importante es disfrutar el show y no ir por que le dan regalitos. 
  Menos deberías  tratar a los niños como caballito de circo, que cada vez que hace una proeza le dan un premio. 
Dice Serjo y lo apoyo totalmente;
…….yo no regalo nada "por ayudarle a que me salga bien el show" el show me sale bien sin necesidad de recurrir a premios y castigos, RECURRIR A ESTO SÍ QUE ES UNA ESTRATEGIA NEFASTA DE CONDUCTIMO.
……a tal punto que, cuando interviene la MAGIA se obra el MILAGRO... Aqui está la diferencia entre regalar algo para que se porte bien un niño y regalarlo porque la magia lo hace posible.
……La piruletas se le da la responsabilidad al agasajado (este al finalizar el show tiene la responsabilidad de dar una piruletas para cada uno
  SIGO SIN ENTENDER  tus palabras se leen lindas  pero por lo menos a mí no me son claras … lo leí varias veces no veo cuando interviene la magia y se obra el milagro.
  Pensé que era un efecto dentro de tu show, leí todo de nuevo y veo que se entrega al final, como lo puse más arriba.
  Serjo un abrazo y seguimos hablando entre amigos.

----------


## Mago Josemi

Bueno Menudo Hilo, me encanta, asi podemos aprender todos, mi opinion es  que no creo que sea "una estrategia nefasta de conductismo" al mago que  hace algun regalo del tipo que sea al nino/os del evento, creo que es  una recompensa al salir a ayudar al mago a relizar un juego de magia y  al "esfuerzo" que realiza el niño, a estar delante de sus amigos,  padres, familiares, ya que como sabeis algunos, son timidos, les da  verguenza, etc... yo personalmente regalo siempre al final del  espectaculo varitas  que me fabrico con pajitas de coktail de color  negras y cinta aislante blancas, con una carta firmada personalizada a  los que lo quieran, asi se llevan un recuerdo mio, y el diploma pertinente al homejaeado como ayudante del mago.
es cierto que depende de donde y como actues, a ras de suelo, en  escenario, etc...depende de la ocasion, esta claro que si actuas en un  teatro no le vas a dar a todos los niños del teatro una varita, pero si  al que sale y te ayuda o al familiar o al adulto, porque no ?
estuve viendo al gran maestro Lance Burton en las vegas y el le regalo  una camiseta con su nombre que ponia, " he ayudado al mago lunce burton  en un juego de magia " al niño que saco, o algo muy parecido no me  acuerdo bien, y no creo que a lance burton le haga falta regalar nada, y  lo hizo, ese niño iba con una ronrisa de oreja a oreja y muy  satisfecho.
no creo que regalar una varita, un caramelo, o cualquier otra cosa sea objeto de inculcar consumismo a los pequeños, si el espectaculo esta bien realizado, pensado, ensayado, muy magico, y  hecho con mucho cariño es un detalle que se tiene por parte nuestra, como agradecimiento y reconocimiento hacia ellos.
despues de varios años, en una actuacion me llego un niño con su madre a que le firmara una carta, y me dijo su madre, con esta ya tiene 3 tuyas y sin saberlo coincidio que las 2 anteriores eran la misma carta ( que coincidencia verdad ? ), busque la misma carta y se la volvi a firmar, asi ya tiene 3, el niño tan feliz y yo mas, solo tenia 7 años.
gracias por que podamos opinar libremente
saludos a todos

----------


## Mago Josemi

Hombre Marcos,
yo no se tu, pero a mi personalmente no me da tiempo en 10 minutos de preparar nada, por lo mismo que esta comentando el compañero anterior, equipo de sonido, atriles, cajon,telon de fondo,   juegos ( no es que se lleven sin preparar, pero hay que ponerlos en su sitio ) etc..., y por supuestisimo que 3 actuaciones ni de co....a.
no es eso lo que se esta valorando es este hilo, es una duda que se ha planteado por parte de otro compañero, pero como yo digo, si uno es capaz de montar en 10 ,minutos, ole, y ole por el que lo pueda hacer, menos trabajo, cada uno que se tome el tiempo que crea oportuno, para montar y realizar su espectaculo no crees?
ahora bien, si llevo un maletin, un atril, con bolas de esponja, 2 cuerdas, una baraja, la bolsa de cambio, y pocomas, me sobras 9 minutos.jijijii


bueno saludos a todos

----------

